# eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten



## generationiv (1. Juli 2015)

*eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Hallo,

ich bekomme die Tage für den Heimarbeitsplatz von der Arbeit einen Dell Optiplex Rechner.
Diese haben allerdings keine eSata Anschlüsse.

Ich habe jedoch ein Festplattengehäuse das den eSata Anschluss bräuchte.

Jetzt möchte ich den Anschluss nachrüsten z.B. mit PCI Karte.

Könnt ihr hier spezielle empfehlen oder auf was müsste man achten beim Kauf?


----------



## keinnick (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Ich habe keine Erfahrungen damit. Würde ich vor dem Problem stehen würde ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu einer Karte sondern zu einem Adapter greifen: https://www.reichelt.de/USB-Konvert...TION=3&GROUPID=6105&ARTICLE=100699&OFFSET=16&


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Da brauchst du keine PCI-Karte. Ich habe eine Slotblende mit eSataanschluss im PC. Von der geht ein Kabel direkt zum Sataanschluss am Mainboard. Das Teil gab es damals zum Festplattengehäuse dazu.
Das ist das günstigste, was ich fand. PC Slot Blende eSATA - 1x eSATA Buchse - SATA (L-Typ) Mainboardstecker | eBay
Das gibt es auch mit 2 eSataanschlüssen. SATA 300 Slotblende Blech 2x SATA L Type und eSATA I Type | eBay

Kaufe auf keinen Fall solch einen Konverter! Dann kommst du leistungsmäßig besser mit einem neuen Gehäuse mit USBanschluss.


----------



## generationiv (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Ahja ok, das es Adapter gibt is interessant - da hab ich jetzt gar nicht drangedacht.

Sowas mit der Slotblende hatte ich im alten Rechner damals glaub ich.
Beim Gehäuse war soweit ich weiss soetwas nicht dabei.
Das wäre sowas oder?
S-ATA zu eSATA Slotblech 2-fach inkl. Anschlusskabel: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Meine Vorschläge gefallen die wohl nicht? Sie sind zumindest günstiger. Einfach auf den blauen Link klicken.


----------



## DarkScorpion (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Naja wenn der TE aber Primekunde bei Amazon ist, hat er das Ding schon morgen da. Und vielleicht braucht er es ja dringend?


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

okay, ist möglich.


----------



## generationiv (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Doch doch, selbstverständlich gefallen mir deine Vorschläge.
Nur hatte ich ja vorher bevor du editiert hast schon geschrieben.

Habs mir grad angeschaut, vielen Dank! Ich denke ich werde einen der beiden nehmen.

Und nein, dringend ist es eigentlich nicht.

Jetzt muss ich dann nur noch nach den Anschlüssen am Mainboard sehen, 2 Festplatten sind intern schon eingebaut.


----------



## gozzomare (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Achte dann nur drauf welchen externen Anschluss du brauchst. !!
Bei der 2. verlinkten von Tech kannste nichts falsch machen weil die beide Anschlüsse hat. Also den L & den I Anschluss.


----------



## generationiv (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*

Ok, ich denke ich werde die auch nehmen.

Aber wir würde ich das rausfinden? Auf´m Mainboard oder in der Mainboardbeschreibung?


----------



## gozzomare (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*



generationiv schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke ich werde die auch nehmen.
> 
> Aber wir würde ich das rausfinden? Auf´m Mainboard oder in der Mainboardbeschreibung?



An Deinem  externen Festplattengehäuse  ??
Da wird doch wohl ein Kabel bei sein was zur Box geht und auf der anderen Seite dann an die Blende ?
Mainboards haben alle immer den L-Anschluss.
e-Sata war immer der I-Anschluss vorgesehen. Nur die ersten externen Gehäuse hatten meist einen L-Anschluss bzw. so ein Kabel dabei. War Billiger am Anfang.


----------



## Tech (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: eSata Anschluss PCI Karte nachrüsten*



generationiv schrieb:


> Doch doch, selbstverständlich gefallen mir deine Vorschläge.
> Nur hatte ich ja vorher bevor du editiert hast schon geschrieben.
> 
> Habs mir grad angeschaut, vielen Dank! Ich denke ich werde einen der beiden nehmen.
> ...




Die links waren schon drin. Ich hatte nur einen Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert.


----------

